# Apple approves Kindle and Netflix App Revisions without in-App purchasing....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/15/apple-kindle-netflix-in-app/

The above article reports that Apple has approved new modifications of the Kindle and Netflix apps that still do not have the dreaded in-app purchasing! As I understand it, that feature was supposedly required in new apps and new updates, though existing ones were allowed to operate under a grace period. I suppose it is conceivable they are approving the change but only till June 30th, but how that would square with Apple rejecting the Sony app isn't clear to me. I won't count this as fully over with till there is some kind of official statement from Apple (which we may never get), but it's a promising development! I may have to take back _some_ of my nasty thoughts about Steve Jobs....


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Most are interpreting it to be new submissions (the first upload under a particular app ID) have to abide by the new rules as of Feb 1 (or whenever they took effect), but existing apps (including updates under a previously-published app ID) have until June 30 to make the switch.

And if you think about it, that's a logical way of going about it.  If app updates were also subject, it'd mean that developers couldn't fix existing bugs without rushing through a complete or partial rewrite of their app, which will likely introduce MORE bugs.  That doesn't benefit anybody.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I really hope this works out as I just got an iPad 2--this strong arming from Apple did give me a lot of pause.  But I was tired of waiting for a tablet and none of the competitors have came close to touching the iPad in the year since it's launch so I gave in.

For me personally it wouldn't affect me a ton as I'll still do most of my e-book reading on my Kindle 3 and most of my Netflix streaming on my big screen through my X-box 360 anyway.  But I would like those apps available when traveling (I won't take the Kindle if I'm taking the iPad) etc.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Even if you use the Kindle App on your IPad, you don't have to order new books with it.  If you're on your IPad, order new books through the Amazon website using the Safari browser.  I prefer this method anyway.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Apple is being a bit greedy in treading on businesses toes...


----------

